
Microsoft prepares rethink on Windows 8 flagship software - jalanco
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/330c8b8e-b66b-11e2-93ba-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2SdEh272p
======
kodiaktau
[http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/05/06/0425258/microsofts-n...](http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/05/06/0425258/microsofts-
new-coke-moment)

------
plg
micro$oft has jumped the shark

